# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Koby and russle

## spud6

I know they were not furry feather or scaley how ever they will be missed for ever, saturday morning i lost my best friend and brother koby and my cousin russle to a drunk driver i do not know what to do or say i apologize for bringing this out on the forum i just needed to vent

----------


## MootWorm

Wow that's terrible.  I'm so sorry for your loss. The senseless actions of drunk drivers are absolutely devastating.

----------


## TerrieL

I am so sorry for your loss.

----------


## rlditmars

I am really sorry for your loss. Such a tragedy.

----------


## Anya

**hugs**

I am so, so sorry.  :Tears:

----------


## spud6

thank you all

----------


## Anya

Spud, I would like to send you a PM, but your inbox is full. Could you perhaps clear a space so I can message you? Thanks.

----------


## spud6

sure can

----------

